# 10 yr old lil sister + pink Zebco combo =



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Took my little sister to the lake tucked way in the back of the park behind my parents house. I wasn't even paying attention when all of the sudden all I hear is "Whoa, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Nic, I got one!" I thought she had a catfish. But nope! She had this MONSTER! I asked her if she wanted help but she said she had it and she was right. I have no idea what this thing measured but I know for sure its bigger than any bass I've ever caught! And get this... she pulled it in on her pink Zebco push button combo. Pretty sure it only has 8 lb test and I don't recall ever hearing any drag. You can tell by the pic that it was so big she didn't even want to hold it hahaha. She did it though. She is a BEAST!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW!!!! THAT is Awesome!!! She and you will remember that day forever!! Great story!

Congrats!


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

That is awesome!!!! What a way to get a child hooked on fishing when you can take them to a place that produces hawg's like that one. Congrats to you for taking your sister fishing and congrats to her for one fine catch!!!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

that is absolutely outstanding!..keep that pic forever.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

A person should really find a way to deck out one of those pink zebco's, they just seem to attract all the monsters... lol

That's a real lunker, congrats to your little sis!


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

what a monster! That's like straight out of the Trace Adkins song "Just fishin"


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Where do your parents live? I'll be right down.....Seriously, that is one nice bass!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Too funny, and to think of all the money we spend on rods and reels! 

It's a great pic but now you've spoiled her. It's going to be hard to top that one!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude I'd get the pic upsized to a 8x10 or bigger and frame it. That's one heck of an Ohio hawg she landed. Congrats to her and to you for getting her out there.Two thumbs up to you both.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Reminds me of when I was 6.. I caught a 14lb walleye in lake Erie on a similar set up..except it had a big Mickey Mouse head for the reel haha she will for sure remember that one. Awesomeness


----------



## gamefisher (Oct 1, 2009)

thats a pig at any age!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdino81 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice catch young lady nice


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

By all means get that framed. In a few years the boys will be fighting each other to get a date with her. Date=Let's go fishing!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow nice catch


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrates That is diffently a wall hanger.Also That is a Fish Ohio.Thats how I got started.When I was 6 caught my 1st 6lber.HOOKED EVER SINCE for 42yrs now!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very Nice...Congrats to the young lady....


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Great fish, now that she has caught the largest bass she ever will she is going to need to find another hobby, maybe guiding for other fisherman.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Beginner`s luck? If so, buy her a LOTTERY TICKET fast! She hit the JACKPOT !! Well done...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Great first fish!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

That's what dreams are made of!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats on being a Stand-up brother and for giving her memories to cherish forever!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

awesome. thats a bring a smile to your face type story for sure....


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

impressive!! way 2 go! that bass looks very healthy and easily close to 7lbs


----------



## GT Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!! That is a beast!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations are certainly in order, your sister caught a pig.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you to everyone! I'll be sure the next time I see my sister to show her all the comments. She will love it! She's honestly my most consistent "fishing buddy". She's good too! There have been more than a few times the location she's pointed out or the lures she suggested we use have lead to some good days out on the water!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats awesome....definitley get it framed....would make her a great gift too unwrap! Also a fish ohio for sure. Hopefully we have another fisherwoman to add for life!


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

I laughed Really hard after reading " And I DOn't recall hearing any drag" hahaha still laughing. COol story Man


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Question of the day...Did she catch it on one of those $5 junk hardbaits or the $15 Lucky Craft?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's outstanding!
I nominate your little sister for angler of the year. One for actually landing that beast on 8lb line on a Zebco spincaster and two for holding that fish for a picture by the lips.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Question of the day...Did she catch it on one of those $5 junk hardbaits or the $15 Lucky Craft?


It was none other than the famous Bill Dance Dancin' eel in chartreuse and white.


----------



## Rapala_Bass_Rebel (Oct 18, 2010)

that is a hawg! congrats!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Outstanding !!!


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

thats amazing! nice fish


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Way to go little Sis! Amazing catch and maybe a Fish Ohio!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

congrats little lady your hooked


----------

